
'Worse' pandemic on horizon unless world deals with wildlife markets - pseudolus
https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/wildlife-markets-china-coronavirus-pandemic-1.5510045
======
zelienople
It is time to accept that we have exceeded the carrying capacity of the
planet. Absolute numbers of the human population, along with population
density and many cultural and economic practices must be reduced to a
sustainable level.

We now have a glimpse of the great filter. This human organism thinks it is
intelligent, but it is, in aggregate, very stupid.

We must learn to control our own numbers now or else extinction is imminent.

------
Dahoon
From what I have read the danger is nearly as high in the American Midwest. So
many animals and so much antibiotic (mis)use.

